# Meadllennium 2007



## OCurrans (Oct 24, 2006)

MEADLLENNIUM 2007 is scheduled for 27 January 2007. This is a BJCP/AHA registered competition, and will be held at the University of Central Florida wine tasting lab in Orlando, FL. This is the first announcement - a second reminder announcement will be sent out in late December.

MEADLLENNIUM is one of the nation's premier, MEAD-ONLY competitions, and one of just five MEAD-ONLY competitions in the USA. We are the longest-running, and for many years, the largest. We began in 1998 and have been raising the bar for mead competitions ever since. 2007 will be no different!!!

This is a MEAD-ONLY competition. Entries should be categorized following the 2004 AHA/BJCP (www.bjcp.org/stylecenter.html) style guidelines for categories 24, 25 and 26. Categories may be combined in the event an insufficient number of entries are received. Recently, we have not had to do this. In fact, in the past, we have expanded categories, and in 2007, we expect to do the same. We have ordered enough medals to award 1st, 2nd and 3rd place for all nine AHA/BJCP categories, PLUS expanding category 25C (Other Fruit Melomel) to offer 1st, 2nd and 3rd place medals for Dry, Semi-Sweet and Sweet meads in this category.

New for MEADLLENNIUM 2007, we will be adding a special category - Historical Mead. For the meadmaker that prefers to use ancient techniques, methods and recipes, this category is for you. One 1st, 2nd and 3rd place medal will be awarded in 2007, but if this proves to be workable, and a popular category, we could expand it in the future. All the details for this new category are now being finalized, and will be posted to the Meadllennium web site very soon. 

Electronic entry is back, and will be activated at the end of the year. With electronic entry mistakes are minimized while registering your mead and you can use PayPal to pay for your entries. Paper registration and bottle labels are also available in two formats (Word and PDF). 

Everything you need to know about MEADLLENNIUM 2007, and more, can be found at our website: www.CFHB.org/Mead

Howard Curran
Organizer - Meadllennium 2007


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Welcome to Beesource Howard!



> Electronic entry is back, and will be activated at the end of the year.


How does electronic mead taste?


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Link did not work.
How do you know there are only 5 mead only comps and do you know what they are? I sus[ect I know of a sixth...


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Good question Joe. Actually, I kinda have slacked off on this, but I'd like to encourage us all to post competitions when they come up. As I've said before they not only build community and spread the mead word, but also are an opportunity for mazers to get objective and usually very useful feedback from (usually) experienced judges.

I for one haven't entered one in some time, but more due to laziness and disorganization that anything else. Even if you don't want to improve your mead, there's always the shot at an award or even Best of Show. And often prizes to boot. How are those interesting ones like the buckwheat braggot and the elderberry mead coming along? If they're young, enter them next year too and see how they (and the judges) compare!


----------



## OCurrans (Oct 24, 2006)

Sorry about the link not working. I will be getting with the webmaster. In the past, that was all that had to be typed in, but now the whole address (http://www.cfhb.org/mead/index.html) must be typed in.

The five MEAD ONLY competitions are - Meadllennium, in January; MeadFest, in February; May Mead Madness, in May; Arizona Mead Cup, in July; and, Valhalla - the Meading of Life, in October. If you know of a sixth, let me know and I will promote it on our Meadllennium page.

Howard


----------

